# New Member Today rides for physical therapy



## esresnick (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello horse world and everyone else. Today I joined the horse forum and now I can talk about the love of my life, my husband. Bet that threw you off. The Horse love of my life is Baylee, and guess what color he is? I'll give you a clue. I had 30 seconds to come up with a name at his vet-check. The previous owner just called him Bay. Really. 
I have an illness that affects my nerves and muscles, and Baylee has helped my walking for several years now. 
I would love to hear from anyone else with a "great horse" story. Please send me your stories at [email protected]
I look forward to making many friends at the Horse Forum and sharing my hard-won knowledge and experience with others I can help.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum 
Its amazing how much horses help humans. Whether it be physical or mental therapy, they are so good at both.


----------

